# Sheriff Garry Welford



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sheriff Garry Welford

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*George County Sheriff's Office
Mississippi*
End of Watch: Wednesday, July 21, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, July 21, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* At large
Sheriff Garry Welford was struck and killed by a vehicle being pursued by Deputies.

At approximately 1445 hours, Sheriff Welford was laying spike strips down on Bexley Road South during a vehicle pursuit, when he was stuck by the suspect's vehicle. He was airlifted to the University of South Alabama Medical Center where he died from his injuries.

Sheriff Welford had over 30 years of law enforcement experience, and prior to being elected Sheriff of George County had served for 30 years with the Mississippi Department of Wildlife, Fisheries and Parks.

Sheriff Welford is survived by his wife, three children, and seven grandchildren.
Agency Contact Information
George County Sheriff's Office
355 Cox Street Ste B
Lucedale, MS 39452

Phone: (601) 947-4811

_*Please contact the George County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------

